# Daten aus DB in Word Dokument



## Börmt-die-Buse (17. Apr 2015)

Hallo miteinander,

ich würde gerne ein Reports mit meiner Datenbank erstellen. Zurzeit bräuchte ich drei unterschiedliche Reports.
Ich benutze den Oracle SQL Developer. Mein Programm ist in Java. Meine Datenbank ist eine Standalone Datenbank ohne Webanbindung, GUI also in Java Programmiert.

Ich würde die Reports gerne in einer Word Datei verwirklichen, da der Benutzer noch Informationen dazuschreiben muss, welche ich nicht in der DB habe und es auch keinen Sinn macht die zu speichern.

Mein Gedanke ist also folgender:


Benutzer klickt auf "Report erstellen"
Worddatei erscheint mit ausgefüllten Feldern (Daten aus der der DB)
Benutzer schreibt ganz normal in die Worddatei seine Kommentare dazu
Benutzer speichert die Word datei ganz normal ab

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit sowas oder kann mir eine Bibliothek empfehlen?

Grüße
Börmt-die-Buse


----------



## MichaProgs (18. Apr 2015)

Hi Börmt,

am einfachsten lässt sich das wohl mit der ApachePOI verwirklichen. Diese besitzt eine Word-Schnittstelle, wobei dazu zu sagen ist, dass es relativ kompliziert ist und etwas Einarbeitungszeit benötigt. 

Du erstellt eine Word-Datei und layoutest sie nach deinen Wünschen und speicherst sie ab. Die Felder die von der Datenbank gefüllt werden sollen gibst du einen Namen wie z.B. [Adresse]. Im Java-Code kannst du dann die Datei öffnen und den Platzhalter gegen die gewünschten Daten austauschen lassen.

Gruß
TB94


----------



## Börmt-die-Buse (4. Mai 2015)

TB94 hat gesagt.:


> Hi Börmt,
> 
> am einfachsten lässt sich das wohl mit der ApachePOI verwirklichen. Diese besitzt eine Word-Schnittstelle, wobei dazu zu sagen ist, dass es relativ kompliziert ist und etwas Einarbeitungszeit benötigt.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für deine Antwort, ich werde mir das ganze mal genauer anschauen. Hat jemand von euch vllt auch noch eine zweite Lösung, wie man sowas machen könnte?

Ich hätte noch eine andere Frage, ich versuche gerade eine Persistenzschicht aufzubauen die dann mit der Datenbank kommuniziert. Ich wollte erstmal meine DAO Klassen erstellen und das ganze dann mit Hibernate verknüpfen. 

Ich bin aber grad ein wenig verwirrt, da ich ab und zu entweder nur DAO lese oder nur etwas von Hibernate. Ist die kombination gar nicht möglich? Leider habe ich der Sache keine Erfahrung ich mache das ganze zum ersten Mal.

Gruß
Börmt-die-Buse


----------

